# How much should I charge for duct cleaning Sourthen Ontario?



## pbradshaw (Dec 3, 2013)

I want to have a promotion with duct cleaning?

Any body have any advice...


----------



## Acomfort (Dec 5, 2013)

I know a competitor in that area charges $150 hook up and $10 a vent on main floor only. Hope this helps


----------



## hvaclounge.com (Apr 15, 2014)

In my area, it's never really made sense to clean ducts. If ducts were really that bad, we would just replace them. The price wouldn't be too far apart.


----------

